

Francis Fukuyama on increasing economic inequality - fidgross
http://www.the-american-interest.com/article-bd.cfm?piece=906

======
fredBuddemeyer
upper limit to income: infinity

lower limit to income: zero

the poorest will always have zero, the richest will have no bounds.

this doesn't mean everybody cant be better off, in fact thats what's happened
for centuries.

